# Try Cyclocross they said



## gaz (6 Feb 2013)




----------



## Keith Oates (7 Feb 2013)

He's enjoying it really but he doesn't want the others to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lanzecki (10 Feb 2013)

He looked like that before he started. It's a skin complaint.


----------



## oldroadman (24 Feb 2013)

belgian, says it all. Enjoying a good coating of toothpaste. Works a treat in the showers, scrub teeth with brush and spit out. Lovely... Mind, plenty of road races in Belgium will be as bad, pave and concrete slab farm roads, mud from the fields, rain...I do so miss it!


----------

